# S O L D: 2008 Ford F350 Diesel, Lariat, 4X4, Crewcab - For Sale



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

With our ever-growing family we are now looking to sell the truck and 2008 Outback Sydney 32BHDS and switch to a class A.










Dealer has offered us $32,500 on a purchase. 
We dont owe anything and are listing it for *$34,750 or best offer* until we find our next unit. if not, its off to the dealer.
We added a carpeted Leer 100XQ cap and a full bedrug (removeable) so when you open the rear tailgate it looks like the inside of an SUV.
The bed also has a spray-in Rhino Liner. All maintenance records available.
See signature for some links to some options.

Truck Details...
*
2008 FORD F350 LARIAT, SUPERDUTY, 6.4L DIESEL, 4 DR CREWCAB*

· Lariat
· 6.4L Powerstroke Diesel
· 41k MIles
· 4 Door CrewCab
· Leather
· Heated Seats
· Power MoonRoof
· Tow Command
· Power Windows
· Power Rear Sliding Window
· Power Locks
· Power Fold-Away Mirrors
· Heated Mirrors
· Supplemental Electronic Heat
· Tinted front windows
· Window air vent/deflectors
· Winter Grill Cover
· 2-Tone Paint
· AM/FM/CD/Sirius Radio
· Leer 100XQ Fiberglass Cap - Carpeted, Lighted, 1-piece frameless windows
· Rhino Spray-in Bed Liner
· BedRug Fully Carpeted / Removable Bedliner


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice truck!!!

Good luck with the sale.

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck with the sale/trade-in/whatever.

But could you explain to me the "allure" of a Class A? I've seen a couple of times that people were trading in/selling their trailers for a Class A but I just don't understand why.

From what I've seen,most Class As don't offer as much living space as a large fiver, you still have to have a tow(ed) vehicle in which to get around, and they usually cost thousands of dollars more than a fiver. I just don't get it.

Maybe you can set me straight and give me some information I seem to be missing.

Thanks,

And again, good luck.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck with the sale! I know you've been eyeing those Class A's for a while now! Stick around and we'll try not to call you an SOB too often.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Very Nice Truck!!!

Looks like that Class A jump may be coming sooner than later









Good luck with the Sale and purchases


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice! What kind of mileage would I get as a daily driver? 75% of my driving is highway. My Sierra gets 20 on the highway and I average 18 for all miles. I know the Ford 6.4 isnt known for the best mileage but what do you think I'd get?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

mswalt said:


> But could you explain to me the "allure" of a Class A? I've seen a couple of times that people were trading in/selling their trailers for a Class A but I just don't understand why.
> 
> From what I've seen,most Class As don't offer as much living space as a large fiver, you still have to have a tow(ed) vehicle in which to get around, and they usually cost thousands of dollars more than a fiver. I just don't get it.
> 
> ...


The "allure" is nothing more than personal preference AND the fact that we are having our 4th child. Obviousely this means 4 children will not fit in the back of the F350 and a fiver is not possible.

We enjoy making long trips. having a family of 6 in MH will be more comfortable for these trips. Our decision is not related to whether we need to tow anything.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> But could you explain to me the "allure" of a Class A? I've seen a couple of times that people were trading in/selling their trailers for a Class A but I just don't understand why.
> 
> From what I've seen,most Class As don't offer as much living space as a large fiver, you still have to have a tow(ed) vehicle in which to get around, and they usually cost thousands of dollars more than a fiver. I just don't get it.
> 
> ...


The "allure" is nothing more than personal preference AND the fact that we are having our 4th child. Obviousely this means 4 children will not fit in the back of the F350 and a fiver is not possible.

We enjoy making long trips. having a family of 6 in MH will be more comfortable for these trips. Our decision is not related to whether we need to tow anything.
[/quote]

I think you are simply following the "Bigger is Better" theory that i enjoy







as well









Skipping the 5er and "moving on up"









Our 4 children are separated by just under 7 years..... it is funny to see poeples reactions when you are all piling out or going somewhere..... especially if one or two of them have a friend with


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We are really just looking to get something that suits our needs and comfort as we see fit. I certainly wouldnt be a person that will tell you that the purchase of a Class A (or anything really) is the best alternative for you. Everyone needs to make their own decisions based on what they feel comfortable with.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Someone is going to get a cream puff for a heck of a deal here..

Good luck on the class A. They are the ultimate long distance family traveling machine.. Allows the kids some movement while traveling and can tow a car to make the short trips possible.

Id like to know what models you are intersted in Dean. Diesel or Gas? There are some smoking deals out there on Class A's. Now is the time to get one if thats what youd like.

Good Luck! I can totally understand your situation. My mom and dad had class C's and all of us kids were sure much happier in that, than crammed into a vehicle towing a trailer. I grew up in Illinois and we took long 1500-2000 mile trips west. When dad brought home the 1st Class C, us kids were happier then our parents! We were excited to travel and fought much less in the MH comparred to the towable stuff.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

After having the 32bhds and a diesel its time to put it into one package. Good luck with the Class A at least now some offer them with multiple bunks for familys.

John


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck. We too have #4 coming soon. Hopefully I don't get class a fever because I don't want the SOB label. Yes, I am that terrified of it!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> I don't want the SOB label. Yes, I am that terrified of it!


Dw call you that







to make you terrified


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

rsm7 said:


> Very nice! What kind of mileage would I get as a daily driver? 75% of my driving is highway. My Sierra gets 20 on the highway and I average 18 for all miles. I know the Ford 6.4 isnt known for the best mileage but what do you think I'd get?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> Very nice! What kind of mileage would I get as a daily driver? 75% of my driving is highway. My Sierra gets 20 on the highway and I average 18 for all miles. I know the Ford 6.4 isnt known for the best mileage but what do you think I'd get?


















[/quote]
I'd send a PM. I think his truck has the 3.73 rear end. I'm not sure if he switched out the front air dam to a Job2/3, but that will help a little and is an easy change if it hasn't been made yet. My 3.55 rear end typically get's ~17 at 70mpg, but I don't drive it on the highway often. Take it slow and you'll do better. I can varry my fuel economy by ~20% just by modifying my driving style.









Just so everyone knows, that truck would have stickered over 50k (mine was over and I don't have as many options). The current offer sounds like a nice deal for someone looking for a relatively low mileage diesel.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> Very nice! What kind of mileage would I get as a daily driver? 75% of my driving is highway. My Sierra gets 20 on the highway and I average 18 for all miles. I know the Ford 6.4 isnt known for the best mileage but what do you think I'd get?


So sorry!! I missed your response.

I would say that if the majority of your driving is highway and you dont have a heavy foot, you would be in the 17-18 range. I have certainly seen an increase in mpg over the last few months. Our last 500 mile trip from Northern MI home it averaged 19.8 (computer) at about 70ish all freeway. once you go beyond 70 it drops fast. I drove it to KY and averaged 21 sticking between 60-65 mph just as a test.

When im conssitantly on city roads (no freeway at all) after a few tanks the computer reads around 14.5. Now one negative to that is that i leave it running a lot...ie, picking something up quickly or going in for a coffee, etc.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Very nice! What kind of mileage would I get as a daily driver? 75% of my driving is highway. My Sierra gets 20 on the highway and I average 18 for all miles. I know the Ford 6.4 isnt known for the best mileage but what do you think I'd get?


















[/quote]
I'd send a PM. I think his truck has the 3.73 rear end. I'm not sure if he switched out the front air dam to a Job2/3, but that will help a little and is an easy change if it hasn't been made yet. My 3.55 rear end typically get's ~17 at 70mpg, but I don't drive it on the highway often. Take it slow and you'll do better. I can varry my fuel economy by ~20% just by modifying my driving style.









Just so everyone knows, that truck would have stickered over 50k (mine was over and I don't have as many options). The current offer sounds like a nice deal for someone looking for a relatively low mileage diesel.








[/quote]
Yes 3.73 limited slip axle. Nathan, how many miles on yours now? i remember i was around 17-18 at 70mph and it has been slowly getting better on the trips that i often take. also depends on terrain i suppose. I can get better mileage heading south through MI than I can heading north. primarily due to elevation.
My sticker was ~$54k + $3k for cap, rhino liner, bedrug, window tint and window vents. I did read that switching the front air dam would help but have not done that.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Yes 3.73 limited slip axle. Nathan, how many miles on yours now? i remember i was around 17-18 at 70mph and it has been slowly getting better on the trips that i often take. also depends on terrain i suppose. I can get better mileage heading south through MI than I can heading north. primarily due to elevation.
> My sticker was ~$54k + $3k for cap, rhino liner, bedrug, window tint and window vents. I did read that switching the front air dam would help but have not done that.


I'm just over 27k on mine. The mileage definetly improves over time. I've had 1 trip over 20mpg (which I shared on here).

If anyone is interested in adding the larger airdam, it's around $100 from your local Ford dealer and just bolts on in place of the current one.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Those MPG numbers are better than I thought they'd be. Hmmm...SE Michigan eh? Awful close to Ohio. Why couldnt this truck be in SE Oregon so I wouldnt be thinking about doing something crazy!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> Those MPG numbers are better than I thought they'd be. Hmmm...SE Michigan eh? Awful close to Ohio. Why couldnt this truck be in SE Oregon so I wouldnt be thinking about doing something crazy!


Your not doing anything crazy... Its perfectly normal.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Why couldnt this truck be in SE Oregon so I wouldnt be thinking about doing something crazy!


Your not doing anything crazy... Its perfectly normal.
[/quote]

X2 tis the season to be thinking about it







its a disease that has been spreading around the site the last month..... I think it started in the east with Jim/Joonbee, i got a touch of it, i know just add dirt has been infected..... looks like it is traveling west


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I have found the cure. It came when I signed on the dotted line 4 weeks ago. However, I have found that the "disease" only leads to "moditis".


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> Those MPG numbers are better than I thought they'd be. Hmmm...SE Michigan eh? Awful close to Ohio. Why couldnt this truck be in SE Oregon so I wouldnt be thinking about doing something crazy!


Can we say Road Trip?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> I have found the cure. It came when I signed on the dotted line 4 weeks ago. However, I have found that the "disease" only leads to "moditis".


I forgot it made a clean sweep down to the BIG state as well!!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Those MPG numbers are better than I thought they'd be. Hmmm...SE Michigan eh? Awful close to Ohio. Why couldnt this truck be in SE Oregon so I wouldnt be thinking about doing something crazy!


Can we say Road Trip?








[/quote]

Ya know...I was being a good boy, staying away from autotrader.com, ebay, etc etc and then trouble finds me! Sayanora has very seriously tempted me! My situation is that my truck is just too new to replace and replacing the Excursion with a another pickup just doesnt make sense. I _want_ a diesel truck but I just dont _need_ one bad enough to justify the money. As old as it is the Excursion is in excellent shape, at least for now. I got a rental property I'm gonna try and sell when the market gets better and I'm trying like heck to not spend the money before I get it. But dangit what a beautiful truck...


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I was just thinking...Imagine how easy it would be to buy this truck if I had a buyer standing in front of me for mine! New style 07 GMC Sierra Ext Cab Z71, black, 30k, LT2 pkg with buckets...hmmm....


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

rsm7 said:


> Those MPG numbers are better than I thought they'd be. Hmmm...SE Michigan eh? Awful close to Ohio. Why couldnt this truck be in SE Oregon so I wouldnt be thinking about doing something crazy!


Can we say Road Trip?








[/quote]

Ya know...I was being a good boy, staying away from autotrader.com, ebay, etc etc and then trouble finds me! Sayanora has very seriously tempted me! My situation is that my truck is just too new to replace and replacing the Excursion with a another pickup just doesnt make sense. I _want_ a diesel truck but I just dont _need_ one bad enough to justify the money. As old as it is the Excursion is in excellent shape, at least for now. I got a rental property I'm gonna try and sell when the market gets better and I'm trying like heck to not spend the money before I get it. But dangit what a beautiful truck...








[/quote]

I gotta agree. When I first joined this site, that signature was the first I saw to give me envy. Love that truck and color. I'm in the same boat though. No need for a pickup to tow the OB since we have #4 coming in June.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Why couldnt this truck be in SE Oregon so I wouldnt be thinking about doing something crazy!


Your not doing anything crazy... Its perfectly normal.
[/quote]

X2 tis the season to be thinking about it







its a disease that has been spreading around the site the last month..... I think it started in the east with Jim/Joonbee, i got a touch of it, i know just add dirt has been infected..... looks like it is traveling west








[/quote]

Somebody has to go first right? Must be the marine in me, we are always dumb enough to go first and forge a path for otheres to follow.







Well if I am gonna lead then I will do it right. As I posted mine has successfully sold and we have a great replacement. So everyone else please feel free to follow along. Texas Thompsons have had success also already, so it works.

Good luck with all of your buying and selling and Sayonara it is a beautiful truck and there is aFord guy out there waiting for it.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> I was just thinking...Imagine how easy it would be to buy this truck if I had a buyer standing in front of me for mine! New style 07 GMC Sierra Ext Cab Z71, black, 30k, LT2 pkg with buckets...hmmm....


I would say someone got the Fever Bad


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> Those MPG numbers are better than I thought they'd be. Hmmm...SE Michigan eh? Awful close to Ohio. Why couldnt this truck be in SE Oregon so I wouldnt be thinking about doing something crazy!


Can we say Road Trip?








[/quote]

Ya know...I was being a good boy, staying away from autotrader.com, ebay, etc etc and then trouble finds me! Sayanora has very seriously tempted me! My situation is that my truck is just too new to replace and replacing the Excursion with a another pickup just doesnt make sense. I _want_ a diesel truck but I just dont _need_ one bad enough to justify the money. As old as it is the Excursion is in excellent shape, at least for now. I got a rental property I'm gonna try and sell when the market gets better and I'm trying like heck to not spend the money before I get it. But dangit what a beautiful truck...








[/quote]

So you tried, you stayed away.........and whala!! The truck found you..... better list your's


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

Joonbee said:


> Somebody has to go first right? Must be the marine in me, we are always dumb enough to go first and forge a path for otheres to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joonbee

When did you see the light and get a Dodge?!? I remember you razzing me for getting mine a few months ago! Congrats! Now that you've had one of each brand, which is your favorite?

This is a great truck for sale here. Too bad it wasn't on the market when I was looking for one last August. I'm pretty happy with my new Dodge right now though.

JD


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

fshr4life said:


> Somebody has to go first right? Must be the marine in me, we are always dumb enough to go first and forge a path for otheres to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joonbee

When did you see the light and get a Dodge?!? I remember you razzing me for getting mine a few months ago! Congrats! Now that you've had one of each brand, which is your favorite?

This is a great truck for sale here. Too bad it wasn't on the market when I was looking for one last August. I'm pretty happy with my new Dodge right now though.

JD
[/quote]

Jsut got it. It just happened to be th efirst of the big 3 that came buy and seemed to be the best bang for th ebuck. So Dodge it is.

I must say I am happy with it so far. We like it, but our first tow will be in a couple of weeks and we will see how it goes and I will give some feedback.

Jim oh and I dont recall razzing you. That doesn't sound like me


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I listed my truck on craigslist and a few hours later a dealer from Wisconsin called me and said he'd take it sight unseen and gave me a good price. I ended up taking the written quote he gave me and working a deal at a local dealer for trade in for the same amount but even then this dealer called me after I e-mailed him and wanted the dealerships phone number so he could buy it from them. He buys trucks left and right. Here is his info, call him and tell him what you have and what you want, you'll probably get it from him.

SAM MULVAINE

VICE PRESIDENT OF OPERATIONS

LENZ SALES & SERVICE

536 S. SEYMOUR STREET

FOND DU LAC, WI 54935

CELL 920-988-0123

TOLL FREE 1-877-777-9139

FAX 920-322-3021

WWW.LENZAUTO.COM


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have worked with Lenz in the past. They do offer really fair prices.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

SOLD. 
I finally decided to put it on Auto-trader and it sold in a week for $34k. I guess that site works pretty well!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow! that was fast - Congrats!!


----------

